# Kitty Ann :)



## FairyNuff (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all  I am back at home with my gorgeous daughter! 

They were finally going to induce me on Wednesday after being in hospital for 10 days again! I went into labour naturally on Tuesday morning and Kitty Ann was born at 6am after 2 hours labour. She just got to 36 weeks and weighed 7lb 3oz. Her BG levels never dropped. 

We went to a transitional ward and stayed in until yesterday, when I finally had to give up on the idea of breast feeding her and they let us come home. They think she was just too young to grasp the concept  She had all the colostrum expressed so I have to be content I tried my best. She has settled into bottle feeding really well though.

She is very clingy but I don't want to do anything except cuddle her anyway so that isn't a problem (yet!). I am left with type 1 diabetes but gosh isn't she just worth it, I adore her <3

Thanks for all your support through my traumatic pregnancy  *hugs*


----------



## Steff (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Sarah many congratulations and welcome into the world little Kitty what a fantastic name and such a little cutie, good luck and love to all concerned, what an absolute gem of a picture xx Well done mummy x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations................she is very cute. Love her name


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful Sarah - so happy for you and your family! What lovely hair!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 17, 2010)

wow! Gorgeous! Congratulations, im so happy for you! Another natural labour, you're really getting my hopes up!


----------



## bev (Oct 17, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful and what gorgeous hair. Congratulations to you all.Bev


----------



## shiv (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations - she's beautiful!


----------



## margie (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovely photo - such a mop of hair. Glad everything worked out. I had a Gt Aunt called Kitty she was a Catherine. She had a real wanderlust hope your little Kitty-Ann has similar.


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations hun. She is absolutely stunning. You must be so proud x


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 17, 2010)

beautiful picture she is gorgeous


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 17, 2010)

wow.... she is a stunner!!  Congratulations xx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations indeed, she's a little stunner...


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## cazscot (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your family .  She looks absolutley beautiful , what a mop of hair!  And a lovely name xx


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations - a little beauty with a wonderful name!
Thanks for updating us.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow shes amazing, so are you.

Two hours labour thats good.

Love her name 

Glad your both ok. xxx


----------



## rachelha (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations Sarah, she is absolutely gorgeous.  I love all her hair.  Well done on the natural birth and her blood sugars being stable.  

Rachel


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!  Kitty's a lovely name & she's gorgeous!  Well done!   Don't let the breastfeeding thing get you down - it's not easy, my first was 35w 6 d & never 'got' suckling either, we expressed colustrum etc too & he's a feisty rascal now - what you have given her already is a really big boost, so well done!   Congrats!! 

Twitchy xxx


----------



## tabbicles (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Smit (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations, she is lovely. What a great names as well. Enjoy every second with her. x x


----------



## newbs (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations on a natural, and quick, labour!  Kitty Ann is absolutely gorgeous, glad to hear you are both well.  Like you say, you did your best with the breastfeeding - the same happened to me, I tried but neither of my daughters took to it but I know I tried and that's all you can do.  Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 18, 2010)

So cute! Congratulations


----------



## Cate (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations, she's gorgeous 

Sorry you couldn't make the feeding work, we struggled with that too.


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow!  There aren't many baby pics I can really call a baby pretty on, but she definitely is. Congratulations


----------



## tracey w (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations, after all youve been through, your right she is wonderful, xxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations to you she's got so much hair she's got more than my almost 9 month old has! she is trully stunning x


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww! she is beautiful, you must be so proud. Congratulations!


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 20, 2010)

Aw thanks everyone for all those lovely messages  I am very happy with her overall... I think we'll keep her


----------



## am64 (Oct 20, 2010)

thought i replied to this last night !! well done she is well cute xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry I'm so late with this, but many many congratulations! She is gorgeous!

I'm so chuffed you had a natural labour and no problems with Kitty after the birth. Your story gives me hope


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 25, 2010)

She's beautiful - well done you.xx


----------

